# New product



## patman (Jan 1, 2007)

Sony, the Japanese electronics giant , have today marketed an amazing new camera.
The shutter speed is so fast it can photograph a woman with her mouth shut.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Impossible Pat. That's like saying the meaning of life is *NOT 42*

It beggars belief!! 8O


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

You are wrong Zebedee. There is no reason why the Japanese would not be able to develop such a thing. Does not mean its actually caught one closed though :lol: :lol: :lol: 


stew


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

I stand corrected Stew. I believe you too - I have never caught one closed either!

Hey up! We are both for the high jump from our delightful lady colleagues!! 8O 8O 

Cheers


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

High jump - only after the black eye has gone down - please :lol: :lol: 


stew


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

It's the low blows that worry me!  

They don't fight like gentlemen!!!!


----------



## crazylady (Oct 13, 2005)

Are there such things as 'gentlemen'? Now those I've yet to see. :wink:


----------

